# a couple of my duck calls.....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 30, 2015)

http://i39.Rule #2/albums/e182/ace250semo/IMG_7667_zps5d9a7724.jpg
here are a couple crow calls and a couple of my Killer Keg tube calls. Left tube is Ipe w/brass insert and the left crow call is Osage driftwood with purpleheart inserts, the right tube is Bocote w/brass insert and the crow call is also Bocote with purpleheart inserts. I sent the Osage call to Mr. Darrell Gibson, who called me back and played it over the phone, he said it was a great call, which pleased me because it is the first "real" crow call I have made...(dozens in the mouth of the dragon) http://i39.Rule #2/albums/e182/ace250semo/18e643ef-fdb6-4646-9cf4-4bff7947d364_zps20b70309.jpg
this is one of my acrylic duck calls The Short Fuse....http://i39.Rule #2/albums/e182/ace250semo/DSCF5923.jpg here is a short fuse and a detonator duck call in stabilized black ash burl......

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## dbroswoods (Feb 1, 2015)

Great looking calls Pappy!!!

Mark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 1, 2015)

Very sharp, that bottom pair is amazing!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Feb 1, 2015)

I love that bottom pair!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 1, 2015)

thank you all for the kind words, I have made so many calls over the years and will continue to do so as long as there are wings flapping in the wind!


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 1, 2015)

I agree, the two BAB's are stunners ! Nice work


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice work!!


----------



## Chad85 (Feb 7, 2015)

I really like ur keg calls what do ya charge for one. Also where do u get ur acrylics


----------



## Ron Davis (Feb 8, 2015)

Very Nice !!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 8, 2015)

Chad85 said:


> I really like ur keg calls what do ya charge for one. Also where do u get ur acrylics


well, I charge 35.00 for one which comes with extra reeds and o-rings and a small pouch. That is for the wooden ones, the acrylic is 45.00 these prices do not include the shipping which is 6.00. I get my acrylic from different places, I also make my own, but since so many are coming up with acrylics these days it is easier and cheaper to buy from distributors. http://i39.Rule #2/albums/e182/ace250semo/IMG_7412_zps2ed4e0da.jpg here are some of my wooden ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bob Palmer (Feb 8, 2015)

Georgeous!!!!!


----------

